# WinFACT/BORIS Bedienungsanleitung??



## Techniker1907 (27 September 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand ne Idee woher ich eine Bedienungsanleitung von BORIS  bekomme?? Von FAB habe ich eine. Auf der Homepage finde ich nichts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MFG


----------



## Gebs (27 September 2010)

Hallo Techniker,

vllt. ist ja hier was für Dich dabei:
http://www.kahlert.com/web/download.php

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Techniker1907 (27 September 2010)

Danke,
  Habe was gefunden

:-D


----------

